# My Panda Cats play dead



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought I had a dead panda, loatinh sideways in the plastic plant at the top of the tank. As soon as I opened the lid he swam away only to come back and set up in there to play dead again. Then 2 others joined him trying to do the same thing, but still moving where the first guy didnt move a fin. After about an hour all 4 pandas were playing dead in the same spot!!

Haha I got it on video and its so darn cute!!

once I have it on my computer I will put it in the video section..


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well thanks to thier display, I removed the problem fish in time.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Apple8,

Your Panda Cory are not "playing dead".

They are either ill or something is not right in your tank.

What is the temp in the tank?

Water maintenance is very important with Pandas.
How often are you doing water changes?

Pandas are slightly more sensitive to water conditions.


WFF


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

In their other post, they said they were afraid of the cichlids(?) in the tank. The problem fish are gone and the Panda Cats are fine.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Finding the time line of the posts interesting......


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Really…you do? Timeline? Between my other fish hiding more, then the pandas learning to play dead, I realized you guys were right about them. Well the cichlids were out that morning. Its taken some time but the pandas and guppies and tetras are starting to swim around again. I cleaned the tank too, took everything out to catch them cichlids…man they are fast. Could have been the cichlids and a lot of changes. 

Temp is fine. clean tank twice since I got them. My pandas are still playing dead from time to time…but swimming around here along with my other fish, swim around then hide…I think they arent really sure the cichlids are gone, but they are out more this morning. Looking more like themselves.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with wild for fish, something's wrong with your panda cories, most fish don't play dead unless they are close to being dead, did you check your water parameters? hows the ammonia, nitrates, nitrites? also did you add salt to your tank at all, I use aquarium salt at work to keep the fish happy but we never use it in the same tank as cories (they hate salt)...


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes something is wrong…your right. Lost many fish today…their tails look like powder is on them, and thier fins. Trying to find out what I can do to save who is left.


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Its looks like chilonodella. Thank god the pet store is open tonight…am on my way to find something to treat my poor fish. Pandas and my guppies and tetras and sunbursts…even salty bob died…must have started with being terrified by the cichlids and then this broke out and one by one everyone is dying. It breaks my heart.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well that's not good. I've no advice... Good luck...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Use something with antibiotics and add a slimecoat addative


----------

